# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Bolletjes/blaasjes in mondbodem.. HELP!

## Gitec

Hallo daar! 

Sinds een week of 8 (minimaal) heb ik last van een mondaandoening. Onder mijn tong heb ik links en rechts in de mondbodem (dus NIET aan onderkant van tong) een stuk of 5 kleine, witglazige bolletjes/blaasjes. In grootte varieren ze van 2 tot 4 milimeter. Pijn doen ze niet, maar soms gaan ze irriteren..

Nu komt het.. 

Na een week of 4 heb ik tandarts gebeld.. ze kon zich niks anders voorstellen dat het was behalve aften. Als het hardnekkig is zouden ze volgens haar best wel een paar weken kunnen blijven zitten. Aanstip vloeistof gekocht... helpt niet 

Maaarrr... volgens mondhygieniste (ook daar heb ik nagevraagd) kunnen het bijna geen aften zijn, omdat die na een week al weg zouden zijn!

Ondertussen zit ik nog steeds met die kleine rond/ovale witglazige bultjes onder mn tong. Zelf op internet nagekeken.. het zouden mss verstopte speekselkliertjes kunnen zijn.. of een schimmel?

Ik vraag aan jullie, specialisten op mondgebied, of iemand van jullie dit verschijnsel bekend in de oren klinkt. Ik zou het erg waarderen als hier een aantal goede reactie's op kwamen, ipv alleen dat ik terug naar de tandarts moet. 

Groetjes,

Gitec

----------


## chriske

hallo , aften doen echt wel pijn , dus ik denk dat je dat echt mag uit sluiten , nu men ma heeft wel een keer schimmel gehad, de apotheker heeft haar toen iets om te spoelen gegeven , maar wat weet ik niet meer te lang geleden. Hopelijk ben je er vlug vanaf pfff .

mgv chriske.

----------


## Luuss0404

Misschien dat het het volgende is?:
*Fordyce’s spots*
Fordyce’s spots zijn oppervlakkig gelegen talgkliertjes in het mondslijmvlies. Deze talgkliertjes manifesteren zich als kleine, gele, iets verheven plekjes, vooral gelegen in het wangslijmvlies en de lippen. De plekjes zijn onschuldig, veroorzaken geen klachten en komen bij vrijwel iedereen voor.
_(Bron: tandarts.nl)_

----------

